# Unicorn Sighting



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Gonna be honest in saying today was a pretty crummy day. One of those days when I should have just stayed in bed. A package arrived in the mail today from @Rondo that made things much better though. He told me to watch my back a bit ago and I honestly forgot about it. Some of you may remember some of my NC MAW lists asking for a Tatuaje Pork Tenderloin as one of my unicorn sticks and I thought I would never get a chance to try one in all my years of cigar smoking. Well, that's changed now. Along with some other stellar cigars that were sent my way. Thanks for putting a little brightness in a otherwise gloomy day :vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great hit Ron

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Nice....sometimes all is needed is a nice gesture to make a crappy day better


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice!

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Nice 

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

Awesome sticks!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Unibomb is more like it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Well ain't Tat special... Way to go @Rondo!

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Rondo is like the flu......sneaks up on ya, clobbers ya..and it takes a while to recover. So your crummy day seems like a bright spot. Well done!


----------

